# Has anyone attempted to craft a pen from a



## arjudy (Dec 8, 2008)

fishing lure. I had a coworker ask me today if I had ever made a pen from a fishing lure. I have not. Have any of you or have you seen one?


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh, Alan, I fell for that, Hook, Line and Stinker!!!!

(No, I have not seen one, yet)


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 8, 2008)

I tried, but my skew kept catching on the treble hooks.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 8, 2008)

*It's obvious, Cav*



wdcav1952 said:


> I tried, but my skew kept catching on the treble hooks.


 
Try a gouge!!


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 8, 2008)

I have wandered the aisles at several of the outdoor stores looking for the right lure but haven't found any that would qualify for anything but the Ugly Pen contest (an award I believe Curtis is going to retire this year :wink:!)  I think the best best would be to cast a fly (unintentional, but appreciated pun :biggrin lure in resin and turn in a thick bodied pen....  I'll post if I figure one out, please do the same!


----------



## THarvey (Dec 8, 2008)

*Just wait, Cav*



wdcav1952 said:


> I tried, but my skew kept catching on the treble hooks.




You think those hook are rough on a skew, wait until you start sanding that sucker.


----------



## YoYoSpin (Dec 8, 2008)

This may not be what you had in mind...but I think it's pretty cool: DoHickeys


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

not made FROM a lure, but made to look like a fly, yes.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=32237&highlight=feathers+casting


----------



## arjudy (Dec 8, 2008)

That is really cool. I like that a lot. My coworker had a non-fly type lure in mind I think. Her husband is into bass fishing and think she was looking for some kind of crank bait or plug type lure.


----------



## arjudy (Dec 8, 2008)

YoYoSpin said:


> This may not be what you had in mind...but I think it's pretty cool: DoHickeys



I like that pen too. Really creative.


----------



## sparhawk (Dec 8, 2008)

I started one about a year ago. Copied a Devils horse lure and had my daughter try to paint it to  look like the lure. Lost interest and never finished it.Went with the Devils horse because the shape was close to a slimline.


----------



## mdburn_em (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm thinking a size 0 trout or panfish lure (or spinner) cast in resin.  Just like Ed posted only a bigger "do-hickey" on a closed end pen.


----------



## titan2 (Dec 8, 2008)

GoodTurns said:


> I have wandered the aisles at several of the outdoor stores looking for the right lure but haven't found any that would qualify for anything but the Ugly Pen contest (an award I believe Curtis is going to retire this year :wink:!) I think the best best would be to cast a fly (unintentional, but appreciated pun :biggrin lure in resin and turn in a thick bodied pen.... I'll post if I figure one out, please do the same!


 
One way would be to use cork......turn it, drill it and glue in the tube. Now you have something in which to stick the small flys in and arrainge them any way you'd like....leave some with a small piece of nylon lead on and others without. When you have it the way you want.....plug the ends and put it in a casting mold and have at it!!!

Should look sharp!!!


Barney


----------



## papaturner (Dec 8, 2008)

Check out a broke-back Repalla, it ought to have some possibilities. I think you can get one about 6 inches long and they are very thin.


----------



## sparhawk (Dec 8, 2008)

*devil horse*

This was the pen my daughter and i started onsome time ago.She was doing the painting and i would make the pen. Only got this far and she lost interest in painting it. It is a slimline with no centerband and has the 2 bushings on either end. The lure itself could be used i believe as you can see thier relative size next to each other. Fairly simple i think and fits the profile of the pen rather well.


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Dec 8, 2008)

Leave it to Ed to come up with something so totally cool and different! I attended his demo at Front Range Woodturners Club a few months ago. He demo'd a Rose Engine Lathe, that was so unlike anything I'd seen before.

Ed, you're one of a kind!

Now, couldn't someone cast a brightly colored plastic worm in resin or something? 

Dale in Parker


----------



## LostintheWoods (Dec 8, 2008)

If you decide to make a pen from an actual lure, you've already received warnings to watch out for the treble hooks; but you'll be wise, prior to chucking up in you lathe, to first remove the fish from the lure! DAMHIKT


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Dec 9, 2008)

My wife bought me a fishing lure pen a few years back.  It is made from a long jerk-bait body.  A hole is drilled in the tail and a cheap refill is inserted.  The cap is clear plastic that is shaped like the tail fins.  I like it!

I'll snap a pic and post it when I get home tonight.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Dec 9, 2008)

As promised:










I didn't make it, but it is a cute idea!


----------



## Chuck Key (Dec 9, 2008)

A product of an IAP ugly pen contest.  Turned off center.


----------



## C.W.McClellan (Dec 9, 2008)

As a bass fisherman a plug called a  "Devil Horse " can be modified tp use as a pen


----------



## thevillageworkshop (Jan 2, 2010)

*Fishing Lure Pen*

I make these for bass fishermen one at a time on commission only. The lures come  in several colors.  Some like the looks and some don't....But they do make quite a conversation piece. They are tough to get right and sometimes I blow one up in the drilling process.


----------



## JohnU (Jan 5, 2010)

arjudy said:


> That is really cool. I like that a lot. My coworker had a non-fly type lure in mind I think. Her husband is into bass fishing and think she was looking for some kind of crank bait or plug type lure.



Here's a time to lead the pack!  You should give it a try and let us know what happens.   Ive always wanted to try casting small Mr. Twister boddies around a painted tube but never got that far.  they would probably melt in the pr.  Another thought would be to make a tube look like a spinner bait body and then make a clip that looks like the spoon spinner.  Just a thougth...


----------



## titan2 (Jan 6, 2010)

Have you thought about doing an inlay?

Check with Constant Laubscher......might be able to come up with something.....

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=56116



Barney


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 6, 2010)

Have you guys realized that this thread is over a year old?  I would hope by now he either made the pen or didn't make it!


----------

